# Look at this LOL



## masonwebb (Mar 27, 2013)

I couldn't believe the price when I saw it! Kudos to the seller though

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/200g-Scrap-C...CPUs&hash=item27d11fdf16&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1414
This too
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2Lbs-clean-G...in_2&hash=item1e78c16f23&_uhb=1#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not the first time we have seen $100.00 a pound fingers. I have 50 pounds of them, and if I could sell them all for that price, they'd be gone!


----------



## element47.5 (Mar 28, 2013)

Click on the [bids] next to the current price, look at 0***2 and tell me that isn't the type of shill bidding I mentioned in the "ebay, seriously" thread some days back. BS!


----------



## masonwebb (Mar 28, 2013)

element47.5 said:


> Click on the [bids] next to the current price, look at 0***2 and tell me that isn't the type of shill bidding I mentioned in the "ebay, seriously" thread some days back. BS!



Yeah exactly! Ugh I wish ebay had decent prices


----------



## g_axelsson (Mar 29, 2013)

I see no reason to believe it's shill bidding. The winning bidder has made bids on several other auctions and won several of them. The other bidders were all different persons.

Göran


----------



## silversaddle1 (Mar 29, 2013)

I see nothing in that bidding pattern to indicate shill bidding.


----------

